# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.0.8 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

* *   *Asansambox Version 3.0.8 Released 
 Add 
 Reset Screen Locks BY APT FILE  
 FOR 
 SM-A5 2016 Models
SM-A7 2016 Models
SM-A3 2016 Models
SM-A800F 
SM-N9005
SM-N9000 
-NO NEED ROOT AND USB DEBUGGING
-Without Lose All data  
 Add  
 SM-A310N0    
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A310F    
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A310M  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A310Y  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A5108  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A510Y/DS  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A5100  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A510F/DS  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A510S  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A510K    
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A510L    
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A510M/DS  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A710F  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A710M    
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A710Y 
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A7108  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A710S  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A710L   
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A7100  
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-A710K 
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service) 
 SM-G550FY 
(Flashing,Read/Write EFS,Full Service)  
 SM-A9100    
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service
 SM-G600FZDDINS 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service
 SM-G600FZKDINS 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service 
 SM-G600    
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service
 SM-G600FY    
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service
 SM-G600F      
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service
 SM-G600H    
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full Service  
 New Asansam Software Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR
ShamsEldeen Victory*

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم عالمتابعة حبيبي

----------


## tamirtele

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

